# Acer XZ321QU - Gsync Kompatibel?



## VapingJoe (16. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

seit gestern ist ja der Nvidea Treiber draußen, der es ermöglicht Freesync Geräte mittels Gsync zu betreiben. Dafür gibt es ja eine Liste, auf der u.a. auch der Acer XZ321Q zu finden ist. 
Hat jemand zufällig den "Acer XZ321QU 80 cm (31,5 Zoll WQHD) Curved Monitor" also quasi die 2k Variante des auf der Liste befindlichen Monitors? Würde gerne wissen, ob dieser 
ebenfalls funktioniert. Nvidea hat ja bestätigt, dass die Liste nicht abschließend ist, da sie noch einige Monitore testen wollen. 

Der Grund warum ich das wissen will ist, da der Monitor relativ günstig ist und gute Bewertungen hat, allerdings kein G-Sync. 

Meine Anforderungen: min2k, curved, min120hz, min 28", g-sync(oder g-sync kompatibel)

Mein Rig: i9 9900k, RTX2080, 16GB Ram, m2ssd, Win10Pro
Anwendungsprofil: Gaming, also eigentlich nur Shooter wie Battlefield, Cod, Hunt, PUBG, CS usw.

TLDR: Ist der Acer XZ321QU 80 cm (31,5 Zoll WQHD) Curved Monitor G-Sync kompatibel (noch nicht durch nvidea getestet) oder gäbe es für meine o.g. Anforderungen ein besseres Modell in einem ähnlichen Preisbereich (~500-700€)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

LG


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. Januar 2019)

Schließe mich der Frage an, habe einen AOC Agon AG322QCX.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2019)

Zuerst mal, WQHD ist nicht 2K!!!!!!!!!!!

So, zum Thema.
Da du ja min 28" willst bleiben nur 31,5" Monitore.
Mit curved und min 120Hz bleibt Gsync nur ein Monitor.
Also entweder testest du einen anderen Monitor, Freesync funktioniert grundsätzlich, kann aber zu Problemen führen, oder nimmst für mehr Geld den Gsyncmonitor.

@Redbull0329
Du hast doch alles zum testen da.


----------



## VapingJoe (16. Januar 2019)

Ja gut hast du natürlich recht, da hab ich mich verschrieben. Entspricht aber ja letztlich 2k nur "Wide" also 2560x1440 anstatt 2048x1440. 

Nochmal zur Erklärung: Ich würde gerne ein Monitor Upgrade durchführe. Habe aktuell den Acer XB280 HK ist ein 4k 28" 60hz G-Sync Monitor. (+2Dell Ultrasharps 24").

Das man nun bei Freesync immer auch G-Sync aktivieren kann ist mir bewusst, allerdings bezieht sich meine Frage im speziellen darauf, ob der Acer XZ321QU eben Probleme macht oder nicht. Der Monitor erfüllt nämlich ansonsten alle meine Anforderungen ist dafür ziemlich günstig. 
"Mit curved und min 120Hz bleibt Gsync nur ein Monitor" den Satz habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. 
Den Monitor zu bestellen, das Ganze zu selbst zu testen und im Zweifel wieder zurückzuschicken würde ich gerne umgehen, da den Monitor ja vll jemand hier besitzt. Ansonsten bin ich auf für Vorschläge für andere Monitore offen. 

Gruß Joe


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2019)

Du willst min 28" curved WQHD 144Hz und Gsync.
Da gibt es nur einen Monitor, was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?
Gsync compatible gibt es keinen. Steht zwar bei Geizhals dran, aber die machen oft falsche Angaben.


----------



## VapingJoe (16. Januar 2019)

Mhmn.... ok

Recherchiere schon seit Tagen und hab nicht passendes gefunden. Und jetzt fällt mir noch was deutlich schlimmeres auf .... um die Höhe des Bildschirms meines 28" zu erreichen bräuchte ich bei Curved mit nem "Widebildschirm" 35" oO. Schaut ja sonst absolut beschissen aus wenn der Hauptbildschirm viel "niedriger" ist als der Nebenbildschirm. Aktuell habe ich ja 2x 24" in 16:10 die  ca. genauso hoch sind wie der 28" 16:9.... Verdammt!


----------



## mihi83 (16. Januar 2019)

Um keinen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen hänge ich mich hier an:
Gibts bereits Erfahrungen/Infos zum Asus MG28UQ?


----------



## 0ssi (16. Januar 2019)

VapingJoe schrieb:


> Anwendungsprofil: Gaming, also eigentlich nur Shooter wie Battlefield, Cod, Hunt, PUBG, CS usw.


Dafür brauchst du unbedingt Sync ? Klar gibt es auf 144Hz noch etwas Tearing aber hast du da überhaupt Zeit drauf zu achten ? Und Shooter auf einem langsamen VA Panel ohne Blur Reduction ?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2019)

Stell dir vor, dass klappt wunderbar.


----------



## 0ssi (16. Januar 2019)

Es ist ein Kompromiss wenn man die Reaktionszeit für den Schwarzwert opfert aber wunderbar beschreibt eigentlich etwas Anderes.


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. Januar 2019)

Der  AOC Agon AG322QCX kann es anscheinend nicht  Wird zwar erkannt, aber ist Not validated


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2019)

Und?
Meiner ist auch nicht validated und funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## VapingJoe (17. Januar 2019)

Hat jemand vielleicht noch nen Vorschlag?


----------



## Turo1984 (17. Januar 2019)

Ist doch nicht schlimm, solange freesync funktioniert ist doch alles in Butter 
Alternativer Monitor: AOC  AG322QC4 ab 471,47 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de

Aber hat auch keine offizielle Kompatibilität seitens den Grünen. Da gibts derzeit auch nix offizielles in wqhd 32 Zoll.

PS hab den Acer xz321qu grade hier und freesync läuft wunderbar.


----------



## Turo1984 (18. Januar 2019)

Falls es interessiert, der Acer XZ321QU läuft mit Freesync reibungslos.
Der AOC AG322QC4 ist eigentlich ein geiler Monitor, aber Freesync verursacht leider Bildflackern, deutlich wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. Januar 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Falls es interessiert, der Acer XZ321QU läuft mit Freesync reibungslos.
> Der AOC AG322QC4 ist eigentlich ein geiler Monitor, aber Freesync verursacht leider Bildflackern, deutlich wahrnehmbar.



Bei meinem AG322QCX leider ebenfalls  Zum Glück hab ich mit der 1080 Ti normalerweise deutlich über 100 Fps und bin deshalb nicht darauf angewiesen.
Ist aber komischerweise nicht in allen Programmen, Battlefield V läuft z.B. problemlos mit G-Sync, während bei Squad alles Schlieren zieht als wär man besoffen 
Hängt also eher mit dem Treiber oder dem Support der Entwickler zusammen. Hab das Sync für die betroffenen Anwendungen jetzt manuell deaktiviert, läuft ganz gut so.

Ach ja: Bei Spotify trat das Flickern gehäuft auf, da hab ich einfach die Hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert, das hat es sofort behoben.


----------



## Zwiebellangbart (12. April 2019)

Ich habe seit Heute auch den Acer XZ321QU Curved.

Leider habe ich in meinem System das Problem, dass ich in den Spielen Anno 1800 beta,  Sea of Thieves & GTA V beim Ladescreen und im Game immer wieder schwarze Bilder habe. Das Problem tritt nur auf, wenn ich in den Nvidea Einstellungen freesync aktiviere. Im meinem System sitzt eine Zotac 1080ti auf einem recht alten Bord Gigabyte z77ud3h und einem ensprechend altem CPU 3770k @ 4Ghz.

Ich hatte bisher in See of Thieves und GTA V 1080p keine Probleme. Nur jetzt mit diesem Monitor.

Ich habe Zweifel daran, dass der Monitor Freesync unterstützt.

Oder hat jemand eine Idee?

MfG 

Edit: Ergänzend ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Blackscreen das Menü des Monitors unterbricht. Anders erklärt wenn ich im Ladescreen von GTA V hänge  und im Menü des Monitors scrolle, dann ein Blackscreen kommt, ist das Menü weg, sobald ich wieder ein Bild sehe. Ich denke deshalb das der Fehler vom monitor ausgeht oder davon, dass er ncht kompatibel ist.

Wie bereits erwähnt sind die Probleme nicht da wenn ich Freesync (Nvidia GSync Kompatibilität deaktiviere.

*grübel*


----------



## Darkearth27 (13. April 2019)

Klingt wie ein out of Range Fehler.

Versuche mal mit CRU die freesync Range etwas nach unten zu stellen.

Und mit der Nvidia Steuerung dir eine Custom Resolution zu erstellen, die 1Hz unterhalb der maximal möglichen Monitor Hz liegt.

Eventuell hilft das ja schon. Wenn nicht, dann einfach nochmal melden.


----------



## Zwiebellangbart (13. April 2019)

Wo kann ich die Einstellungen vornehmen?

Edit: ich konnte die Einstellungen auf 120Hz ändern und dann manuel auf 119 stellen. Ich habe das Gefühl die Blackscreens wurden weniger. Sie sind jedoch noch in jedem Spiel vorhanden.

Edit: Leider war es nur Einbildung. Die Blackscreens kommen immer wieder. Ich habe alles wieder zurück auf 144 Hzg estellt. In Der Anzeigeeinstellung wird dann automatisch 143 Hz eingestellt.

Ich habe auch herausgefunden wie ich die CRU Range ändere. Mit dem Tool CRU 1.4.1 habe ich die Rate auf 40-143 eingestellt. Hilft aber alles nix


----------



## Zwiebellangbart (13. April 2019)

So ich habe den anderen Tread durchgelesen und bin zum Ergebniss gekommen, dass ich nicht immer wieder bei verschiedenen Spielen die Einstellungen meines Monitors ändern möchte. Der XZ321QU ist nicht Freesyc Compatibel bzw wenn nur sehr eingeschränkt. Deshalb werde ich ihn zurück senden und mir den teureren Z321QU kaufen 

Ich danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2019)

Was hast du denn überhaupt alles ausprobiert?


----------



## nikitos569 (18. April 2019)

Ich benutze diesen Monitor seit drei Monaten, hier ist meine Erfahrung:
Freesync funktioniert unterschiedlich mit nvidia Treiber Version 417.71 und die Versionen, die neuer sind (418.81 und weiter). Bei neuen Treibern geht der Bildschirm manchmal schwarz, wenn Freesync aktiviert ist. Das passiert öfter, wenn FPS unstabil ist. Bei der Version 417.71 geht der Bildschirm schwarz nicht. Ein anderes Problem ist Flimmern. Der Bildschirm flimmert, wenn  FPS unstabil ist und Freesync aktiviert ist, egal welche Treiberversion du hast (bei neuen Treibern flickert der Bildschirm weniger als bei 417.71). Wenn FPS aber stabil ist, z.B. AC: Odyssey oder Forza Horizon 3, gibt es kein Flimmern. Bei der Treiberversion 417.71 flimmert der Bildschirm, wenn FPS niedriger oder höher als 65 geht.
Freesync funktioniert gut in AAA Spielen wie Battlefield V.
Ich würde empfehlen, einen anderen Monitor zu kaufen, der bessere Unterstützung von Freesync 2 hat. Freesync 2  bedeutet, dass du Freesync mit HDR benutzen kannst. Monitore mit Freesync 2: Samsung C27HG70 (C32HG70), Agon AG273QCX, AG322QC4, Asus XG32VQR, BenQ EX3203R, LG Electronics 32GK850F, Philips 328M6FJRMB. Ich würde persönlich den Samsung nehmen. Auf reddit gibt es eine Tabelle, in der Benutzer Feedback geben, wie gut Freesync bei unterschiedlichen Monitoren funktioniert.
TL;DR Freesync funktioniert gut (ohne ernste Probleme) in AAA Spielen, ist nicht nutzbar in Spielen mit unstabilem FPS wegen zu vielem Flimmern.


----------



## Turo1984 (25. April 2019)

nikitos569 schrieb:


> Ich benutze diesen Monitor seit drei Monaten, hier ist meine Erfahrung:
> Freesync funktioniert unterschiedlich mit nvidia Treiber Version 417.71 und die Versionen, die neuer sind (418.81 und weiter). Bei neuen Treibern geht der Bildschirm manchmal schwarz, wenn Freesync aktiviert ist. Das passiert öfter, wenn FPS unstabil ist. Bei der Version 417.71 geht der Bildschirm schwarz nicht. Ein anderes Problem ist Flimmern. Der Bildschirm flimmert, wenn  FPS unstabil ist und Freesync aktiviert ist, egal welche Treiberversion du hast (bei neuen Treibern flickert der Bildschirm weniger als bei 417.71). Wenn FPS aber stabil ist, z.B. AC: Odyssey oder Forza Horizon 3, gibt es kein Flimmern. Bei der Treiberversion 417.71 flimmert der Bildschirm, wenn FPS niedriger oder höher als 65 geht.
> Freesync funktioniert gut in AAA Spielen wie Battlefield V.
> Ich würde empfehlen, einen anderen Monitor zu kaufen, der bessere Unterstützung von Freesync 2 hat. Freesync 2  bedeutet, dass du Freesync mit HDR benutzen kannst. Monitore mit Freesync 2: Samsung C27HG70 (C32HG70), Agon AG273QCX, AG322QC4, Asus XG32VQR, BenQ EX3203R, LG Electronics 32GK850F, Philips 328M6FJRMB. Ich würde persönlich den Samsung nehmen. Auf reddit gibt es eine Tabelle, in der Benutzer Feedback geben, wie gut Freesync bei unterschiedlichen Monitoren funktioniert.
> TL;DR Freesync funktioniert gut (ohne ernste Probleme) in AAA Spielen, ist nicht nutzbar in Spielen mit unstabilem FPS wegen zu vielem Flimmern.



Sehr komisch. 
Ich nutze den Acer XZ321QU jetzt seit Januar. Ich spiele in WQHD, 144hz, Freesync (Gsync) aktiviert. 
Ich habe bei keiner einzigen Anwendung Probleme.

Spiele die alle reibungslos laufen:
Assassins Creed Odyssey 
Division 2
Anthem
Forza Horizon 3
Fifa 19
Heroes of the storm
Overwatch
Destiny 2
Battlefield 5
They are billions

Kein Flackern, kein Flickern, keine Bildaussetzer, kein garnichts. 
Keine Probleme im Desktopbetrieb, weder beim Surfen, Videos schauen, Sky & Netflix App etc. 
Gsync funktioniert mit diesem Monitor bei mir perfekt.


Treiber und Windows 10 habe ich einfach immer automatisch aktualisieren lassen.
Alle Spiele bewegen sich zwischen 40 und 200fps.

Angeschlossen ist der Monitor an einer RTX 2070 über Displayport (Syncwire DisplayPort Kabel - 2M Vergoldetes DisplayPort: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer).


----------

